# Wanting advice on which clinic to go too



## Vikki B (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, I’m new to this forum so hope I’m doing this right! I’m after advice and suggestions from people on which IVF centre to go to next . I’m looking into starting my next round of treatment, I had my first boy after 5 rounds of treatment (2 full collections) in 2016! so that was on the NHS at Leeds. Don’t get me wrong I thought they were absolutely brilliant there but each time we were on treatment there always seemed to be something wrong I.e mistake in med dose or not knowing what treatment I was on and I just seemed to lose confidence in them a little. I’m now looking to go back again but this time it’s private so obviously I’m looking for a clinic with good results and good feedback from others. I live in the North West so around the area would be good. I’ve messaged a couple of clinics one at Newcastle and 2 in Manchester but the only one that has got back to me with information is Care Fertility at Manchester which gives me confidence that they have replied! There was also Create at Manchester and Life at Newcastle. If anyone could give any advice that would be great as it’s a mind field trying to choose one and with the money it’s costing I want to be confident in them!
Thanks guys x


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi Vikki, I haven't gone to any of those clinics so I can't give you advice there, but we are at the same point as you are with trying to find the right clinic. I have found that most of them do not reply to emails or messages on their website (which drives me nuts!). We resorted to calling them, and ended up trying again and again before we got anything out of them, it is so frustrating. Even then, they seemed really reluctant to give us any information over the phone. 

So long story short, my advice would be to find out if these clinics have open nights and go to one of those, and if not to make appointments straight away. It's only when we full on asked 'can we have an initial appointment on that day' that we got decent replies. We are now going in person to several clinics and plan on hearing them out before deciding. It's less than ideal, but that's the only way we could get it to work! Hope you can find one that feels right x


----------



## Vikki B (Aug 4, 2014)

Isn’t it frustrating that they don’t get back to you?! The only one that got back to me was Care fertility which makes me want to go with them more whereas the others haven’t! They have offered a free 1to1 chat on there open night where I can get more of a feel for things there, like you say I’m just going to have to go to each one I think and see which I prefer, I didn’t fancy having to pay for an introduction appointment gor each clinic otherwise I’ve spent a fortune before I’ve even begun on just choosing somewhere. I think I’ll try them first and see from there. Best of luck to you both hope you find the right one too xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I can't help with IVF clinics in the UK, just wanted to wish the best luck xx


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Would you ever consider a clinic abroad? Private healthcare is very expensive in the UK, and it makes you think that for non-acute things like IVF or dental implants it’s best to go abroad.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree do consider abroad.  Czech Republic is around half what you would pay here including flights and accommodation.  The success rates are far higher too
TCCx


----------

